# bad night turned good



## cflatt (Jun 2, 2006)

picked up a few vac packs of baby backs the other day at 1.99/lb all dated june 6th. fired up the wsm and went to the fridge to get them ready. all 3 packs were rancid. made the comment about a chimney full of lump down the drain and my 12 year old daughter suggests pulling out the sand pan and doing some chicken breasts...and oh...could she at least have some wolfe rub on hers. threw on some potatoes. then waited for a bit  and and cut up 4 breasts into even size pieces and gave them all a good sprinkle. you can see all that was left after dinner.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 2, 2006)

Glad everything turned out ok.  I am curious to know if the color of the ribs looked right and if there was any kind of sell by date?  When you cut them open was it obvious that something was not right?


----------



## cflatt (Jun 2, 2006)

they looked great. sell by date was June 6. but there was no doubt they were rancid when you opened the plastic, you could smell them in the next room.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> picked up a few vac packs of baby backs the other day at 1.99/lb all dated june 6th. fired up the wsm and went to the fridge to get them ready. all 3 packs were rancid. made the comment about a chimney full of lump down the drain and my 12 year old daughter suggests pulling out the sand pan and doing some chicken breasts...and oh...could she at least have some wolfe rub on hers. threw on some potatoes. then waited for a bit  and and cut up 4 breasts into even size pieces and gave them all a good sprinkle. you can see all that was left after dinner.



Glad dinner ended up turning out good for you guys and to hear your little girl loves the Wolfe Rub!!  Did you take the ribs back?


----------



## cflatt (Jun 2, 2006)

called the butcher after I got the chicken on. he knows me as the guy with the smoker. he said just come by and he will give me 3 new packs.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> called the butcher after I got the chicken on. he knows me as the guy with the smoker. he said just come by and he will give me 3 new packs.


Glad to hear it all worked out. It's good to be "the guy with the smoker" isn't it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 2, 2006)

Way to go smoker guy!


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They know Nick as "the guy with his zipper down".


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And they know Chris as "the guy with Nick's lizard in his mouth"!


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nick has a lizard?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you told me it tastes good!


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you told me it tastes good![/quote:31qdp5xd]
Sure... Once I diced it all up and put WolfeRub and Reverend Marvin's on it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you told me it tastes good![/quote:2yj3a3mj]
Sure... Once I diced it all up and put WolfeRub and Reverend Marvin's on it.[/quote:2yj3a3mj]

How ever you like it!


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you told me it tastes good![/quote:1m45unkl]
Sure... Once I diced it all up and put WolfeRub and Reverend Marvin's on it.[/quote:1m45unkl]

How ever you like it![/quote:1m45unkl]
.... Now you have no lizard.


----------

